# MM2 Tahoe push plate help needed.



## Rcpilot (Dec 14, 2017)

Need help finding the correct push plates to mount a MM2 on a 2007-2014 Tahoe. I've seen MM2s on Tahoes of this vintage, but Fisher does not list push plates for this application. The best I can find is maybe the Fisher 7169 plates will work. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Big Pete (Dec 21, 2015)

Rcpilot said:


> Need help finding the correct push plates to mount a MM2 on a 2007-2014 Tahoe. I've seen MM2s on Tahoes of this vintage, but Fisher does not list push plates for this application. The best I can find is maybe the Fisher 7169 plates will work. Any help is appreciated!


Hi, It looks like the mount you need is 7182...
here is the Fisher Chart for 2007


----------



## Big Pete (Dec 21, 2015)

Big Pete said:


> Hi, It looks like the mount you need is 7182...
> here is the Fisher Chart for 2007


Oops here's the link
http://library.fisherplows.com/fisherplows/pdffiles/29307.00_040107.pdf


----------



## Rcpilot (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks Big Pete!! It's interesting to see this listing. Ironically Fisher Ematch now says the only plow that will fit a 2007 Tahoe is a Homesteader. For some reason, Fisher must have changed their minds about mounting a MM2 on a Tahoe. I've searched videos and photos on line of the front frame of the Sierra and Silverado 1500. They look the same as a Tahoe of that vintage. I think the 7182 will work. Any info anyone has is appreciated!!!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What frame is under your Tahoe?


----------



## Rcpilot (Dec 14, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> What frame is under your Tahoe?


Sorry for the delay. I don't know what frame as I have not purchased the Tahoe yet. I'm thinking 2013. From what I can tell the Fisher 7182 push plates will work, as the frame snout on the Tahoe is about the same as a Sierra PU of the same vintage.


----------

